# April...?



## SearunSimpson (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey, I'm not very active on here, but usually more or less just check in now and again to see what my two favourites are carrying for stock (Canadian Aquatics and Pets Beautiful/April's) but I just noticed that April isn't on here any more...

Did I miss something?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

She is no longer a sponsor but still sells fish !

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Her website/blog is the way to find out about whats new.
It just gives her time to mingle with us a bit more now.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

yeah check her blog:

APRIL'S AQUARIUM


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.aprilsaquarium.com/


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I've been to her store couple of weeks ago, but she is not stocked as good as she used to be. I was looking for some plants, but she had only few bits here and there. Maybe she is concentrating more on the dog grooming. Too bad, I got few awesome buys from her store.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Her shipment could have been delayed.
I personally don't know where she gets her plants & fish, but the weather has been very strange around the world lately.
I've also noticed a few other sponsors saying their shipments were delayed as well.

If anything you can call or PM her to ask if she has what you want in advance.
April always gives great deals to us members.:bigsmile:


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

`GhostDogg´ said:


> Her shipment could have been delayed.
> I personally don't know where she gets her plants & fish, but the weather has been very strange around the world lately.
> I've also noticed a few other sponsors saying their shipments were delayed as well.
> 
> ...


Oh, that makes sence. I will stop by again next time I'm close to Aprils store.


----------

